# Seattle/Vancouver to New York via PDX.CHI



## jis (Aug 4, 2010)

Pictures from the OTOL Pacific Northwest Railfest


Here is what you see:

First 4.5 rows Seattle and Tacoma

Next 2.5 rows Vancouver BC

Next 1 row Seattle to Portland OR by Coast Starlight

Next 6 rows Empire Builder through Columbia Gorge to Whitefish MT

Next 6 rows Empire Builder through Marias Pass skirting the south edge of Glacier National Park

Next 2 rows Montana and North Dakota Plains from the Empire Builder

Next 1 row Milwaukee WI Empire Builder stop

Last row Buffalo Depew by Lake Shore Limited

Enjoy!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks jis, as always great pics, makes us envious that we werent on the train with you but also is the next best thing to being there!


----------



## Rail Freak (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanx, great pix!

I'll be doing #28 in Feb, cant wait for those Rail Fan Window shots of the snow!!!


----------

